# First Responders Live



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone seen this one? It's obviously not meant to be but it's hilarious.
Between the characters, the commentary, the smedium uniform shirts and the female responders that got their "herr and makeup did" for the show, you've gotta see it. 
Here's my favorite clip thus far:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Good thing he was wearing a helmet...........Oh! Wait!*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> *Good thing he was wearing a helmet...........Oh! Wait!*


Helmets don't protect common sense when you got none left!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude got smoked!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"he's moving that's a good sign" uh.. not like that it isn't.
His next ride (other than the ambulance)


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

No charges were filed against the driver of the car, but he did receive a $50 gift certificate to Red Lobster from an unknown donor.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Well he sure thought he was the shizznit didn't he?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Had to rewind, I thought he got creamed by a punch-buggy at first.


----------

